# Ethafoam Rod Alternatives



## spw (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of a foam product similar to ethafoam rod that has a high density? I still need flexibility, but ethafoam can be a pain to attach with fastbond. I know you can get those foam pool noodles, but the diameters are pretty large.

Thanks.


----------



## Van (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure I know of an alternative. The best thing I've found for attaching it is Fosters 30 NF. I get it at a local Insulation supply house. It is a Latex based contact cement. It's safe on Ethafoam, styrofoam, and it sticks to everything. Since it's Latex based it cleans up with water, while wet. and it's a contact cement so you coat the two things you to stick together, let it set up, then stick 'em!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 29, 2011)

It may not be high enough density for you but pipe insulation comes in a variety of diameters. As a bonus it comes with peel and stick adhesive strips.


----------



## scenerymaker (Aug 30, 2011)

Look in concrete supplies. Where a piece of concrete butts against a building, a gap frequently forms. They have foam backer rod in many diameters that they stuff into the deep crack then fill the shallow remaining crack with flexible caulk.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 31, 2011)

McMaster has a variety of polyethylene foam rods:
McMaster-Carr

If I remember right you can glue it with 3M Spray 74 or Welwood's contact cement.


----------



## Van (Aug 31, 2011)

as a BTW... Years ago I had a TD show me a trick for painting Ethyfoam: he would "paint" it with plasti-dip first then you could paint it with any kind of latex paint. Now Plasti-Dip IS kind of expensive but if you need a flexible coating over the Ethyfoam rod it works like a wonder. 
< standard disclaimers Be sure to read understand and follow all manufacturers warnings and use in a well ventilated area.... It's toxic as heck>


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 31, 2011)

Van said:


> as a BTW... Years ago I had a TD show me a trick for painting Ethyfoam: he would "paint" it with plasti-dip first then you could paint it with any kind of latex paint. Now Plasti-Dip IS kind of expensive but if you need a flexible coating over the Ethyfoam rod it works like a wonder.
> < standard disclaimers Be sure to read understand and follow all manufacturers warnings and use in a well ventilated area.... It's toxic as heck>



This spray rubber undercoating works well too for $7 a can.
McMaster-Carr


----------



## scenerymaker (Aug 31, 2011)

So does Flexcoat from Menards. See Flexcoat™


----------

